# Panosteitis



## Penny Throop (Apr 15, 2007)

My little guy Pippin has just been diagnosed with panosteitis. The symptoms are lameness accompanied by severe pain. Has anyone had any experience with this? I'm reading a lot of information regarding this with large breeds like the German Shepherd but not small breeds. I'd appreciate any information you might have. 
Thank you
Penny


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Penny, I'm sorry to read this. I've only read about this briefly a few times. How was Pippin's diagnosis made? Did they do blood tests and x-rays?

Isn't this a bone disease that can be outgrown, but is painful for a time? I would need to look it up, but that's what I remember vaguely.


----------



## Penny Throop (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes Kimberly it is a bone disease. Blood tests are not necessary just x-rays. It shows in the marrow of the bone. It appears on an x-ray looking like cotton batting instead of the clear marrow that it should be.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I found a link with some specific info for anyone else who may not know what it is: Panosteitis in dogs

After reading this article, I suppose the original thought behind the blood tests was to check the white blood cell count.

So, besides the diagnosis, has your veterinarian given you any suggestions on how to deal with this? Any prediction of how long it will take to outgrow it?

Also, have you notified the breeder because of the potential genetic link? That article suggests that you can screen your breeding dogs to see if they are carriers.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Our GSD had it very mild as a puppy...it is very common in the breed. We had to keep him in his crate a lot as a puppy, which was hard. Rest for a couple of days at a time would work well for him.


----------



## Penny Throop (Apr 15, 2007)

The vet has given him pain meds. NSAIDs and has suggested a lower level of protein in his diet. Watch him closely - but let him self-regulate his activity level. I have notified my breeder.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gosh,I'm so sorry Penny.:hug: That is so sad for your poor little guy! I had not heard of this before,so I'm glad you posted about it for awareness.

Thank goodness he will grow out of it,right?:ear:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Never heard of it Penny but I'm sorry to hear that Pippin has it. I hope he isn't in pain, poor little guy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm going to look up Kimberly's link, to learn about this. Thanks for posting, and making us aware. I hope it IS something that will pass, and that he will be okay before long. But, it sounds like it's very serious if it shows up in an x-ray by affecting the bone marrow!

Sending best wishes. Please keep us posted.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Penny, I do not know anything about this but wish you all the luck for a cure, recovery or whatever is needed to get your baby back to good health.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Penny, I have never heard of this and am so sorry to hear your baby is affected. Did your vet say he would outgrow it? What did the breeder say? 
I'll pray for Pippin quick recovery.
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can offer no help-- but my heart goes out to you and Pippin.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Pippin is such a cutie. Hope he outgrows this soon and is good as new.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

No advice from me, just prayers and good wishes little Pippin outgrows it quickly.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am sorry but I am glad you at least found out what was wrong with him. Has it ever been diagnosed in your breeders line? I haven't heard of it before either. 

Hugs,
Amanda


----------

